# UKM quiet lately / member banned



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I havent been on ukm for the last 5 months or so, just started logging back on since last week...have noticed that ukm isnt as busy as before and quite a few members have been banned.

Anyone notice the same?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

A couple have been banned for sourcing that I know of


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Blame BSI... since that sh1t came on the scene, everyone's gettin fukd off :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah I have noticed a decline in Gold members over the past few months tbh


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah I noticed that as well


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Is magic torch banned? Thought he was a mod ?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Is magic torch banned? Thought he was a mod ?


I think Jamie finally caught up with him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yep seen alot of golds banned some for good UK-mb is gone thank fawk.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well


you were missed craig.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

been quiet recently but there was a spell of asr.eholes joining and being bellends since the turn of the year but its calmed down thankfully


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't worry I'm still here.

Started a journal and everything.

[/shamelessplug]


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Calmed down has it? Are we talking of the same site?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Is magic torch banned? Thought he was a mod ?


I think Milky said that Magic Torch is taking a break so has been "banned" so that he doesn't receive notifications for reported threads etc while he's away.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Doesn't seem quiet to me...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

didnt hayley get banned for stupid haircuts?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think Milky said that Magic Torch is taking a break so has been "banned" so that he doesn't receive notifications for reported threads etc while he's away.


Magic torch is a clever guy, dtlv knowledge is mind blowing, obvi the rest off the mods to, but I'd have to pay for there advice lol


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Musclechat is the quite forum  im new to this forum but like it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mal said:


> didnt hayley get banned for stupid haircuts?


That is such an insensitive thing to say :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> That is such an insensitive thing to say :whistling:


she was a cool chick bro,reminded me of bill and ben them haircuts!!


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i joined here last summer and i got to say everyone here has been a great help and the mods know there stuff and do a good job, best forum iv;e been on, quality advice and hardly any BS or experienced members that think they are above the newer members, some forums are just pathetic and a waste of time, but here if you have a problem, whether you are new or not there are always members willing to help, and the mods weed out the rubbish so you don't spend hours tralling through crap threads looking for info, or arguing with idiots, definitely the best forum iv'e used


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't seem quite to me, although there has been a recent increase in members taking the internet seriously and sitting around waiting to be offended..lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Google analytics shows UKM traffic is down....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

One member who I havn't seen in a few weeksis Flinty? Where's that fcuker gone?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

there's also a mole somewhere amongst the UK-M community you may not know of if you haven't been here for 5 months


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> there's also a mole somewhere amongst the UK-M community you may not know of if you haven't been here for 5 months


This place will never get over that shocking discovery !


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Loads of people got banned around new year for trying to sell gear through PM, probably why it seems a bit quiet


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

mojo-jojo said:


> Loads of people got banned around new year for trying to sell gear through PM, probably why it seems a bit quiet


And for being idiots and breaking the rules


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone want to sum up what i missed in the 5 months i was away?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

R0BLET said:


> Google analytics shows UKM traffic is down....


I'm not sure what data you are referring to, but the only person with access to our Google Analytics data is me ... :turned:

UK-M traffic is not down.

Monthly unique site visits have almost doubled in the last 12 months.

Monthly page views have increased by over half a million in the last 3 months.

Monthly registered users has increased by 40% in the last year.

Pretty much any metric you care to look at shows sustained growth over the last 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I'm not sure what data you are referring to, but the only person with access to our Google Analytics data is me ... :turned:
> 
> UK-M traffic is not down.
> 
> ...


You can get crap like this for free about the site, most of it if not all is innaccurate

http://statsie.com/uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You can get crap like this for free about the site, most of it if not all is innaccurate
> 
> http://statsie.com/uk-muscle.co.uk


Nice link,

Un-related where near Cardiff you at Monkey? I'm originally from the "Vale". 

I didn't even notice people had been banned, lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I'm not sure what data you are referring to, but the only person with access to our Google Analytics data is me ... :turned:
> 
> UK-M traffic is not down.
> 
> ...


Wow horsey!!

Was just what I'd heard, glad it's the opposite :beer:

Now get posting in your journal :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> And for being idiots and breaking the rules


Doing what to break the rules??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You can get crap like this for free about the site, most of it if not all is innaccurate
> 
> http://statsie.com/uk-muscle.co.uk


Yeah well that's all nonesense! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Magnum26 said:


> Nice link,
> 
> Un-related where near Cardiff you at Monkey? I'm originally from the "Vale".
> 
> I didn't even notice people had been banned, lol.


I am in the Vale ! lol, if I put that, people dunno where the fk that is, so Nr Cardiff is easier !


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Doing what to break the rules??


Doing opposite as to what it says not to do!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Doing opposite as to what it says not to do!!


Which was?? Were they trying to ask for sources online or something else?


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Which was?? Were they trying to ask for sources online or something else?


I dunno about any one in particular however a number of members of been banned for various different things

Another rule was not to talk about banned member


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

R0BLET said:


> Now get posting in your journal :lol:


That will be resurrected soon!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> I dunno about any one in particular however a number of members of been banned for various different things
> 
> Another rule was not to talk about banned member


Ouuu must have missed that one. Who was the banned member and why were they banned?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the reason why is they realized they couldnt get as big as me and gave up bodybuilding just:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

members have been banned for a few reasons, sourcing is a main one and just being an idiot is another.

we have rules on UKM so that people who come to UKM do so with no problems of being bullied or judged for their beliefs or race...

a few have been banned of late for breaking these rules thinking wrongly that just because they are gold members they are exempt to these rules.........some of those banned will return others will not...

just one small point though if you are banned the last thing you should do when you return is to make a thread about the reason you was banned, mainly because this gets the MOD team's backup and secondly NO ONE GIVES A ****


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> That will be resurrected soon!


Yeah yeah


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ouuu must have missed that one. Who was the banned member and why were they banned?


Im not getting banned for telling you who got banned lo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cookie-raider said:


> Im not getting banned for telling you who got banned lo


i am sure baiting of this kind (as i know what he is doing) is a bannable offence but i am certain he is messing around


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lorian said:


> That will be resurrected soon!


Good! I need some fresh food porn


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure baiting of this kind (as i know what he is doing) is a bannable offence but i am certain he is messing around


Ban him lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure baiting of this kind (as i know what he is doing) is a bannable offence but i am certain he is messing around


Haha I am indeed and will stop straight away.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> And for being idiots and breaking the rules


lol what is it with you and poeple breaking the rules, you've only been here a month and it seems like every other post of yours is to moan about someone having broken the rules

you seem very familiar with the gaff and it's rules for someone who isn't even a bronze member yet

a more cynical person might suggest that this isn't your first account on here :whistling:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

TG123 said:


> lol what is it with you and poeple breaking the rules, you've only been here a month and it seems like every other post of yours is to moan about someone having broken the rules
> 
> you seem very familiar with the gaff and it's rules for someone who isn't even a bronze member yet
> 
> a more cynical person might suggest that this isn't your first account on here :whistling:


Correct sir


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Correct sir












are you really female?


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

TG123 said:


> are you really female?


No am vacuum cleaner!! Dingbat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha I am indeed and will stop straight away.


thought so 



Cookie-raider said:


> Ban him lol


you can stop contributing now to this thread thank you



TG123 said:


> lol what is it with you and poeple breaking the rules, you've only been here a month and it seems like every other post of yours is to moan about someone having broken the rules
> 
> you seem very familiar with the gaff and it's rules for someone who isn't even a bronze member yet
> 
> a more cynical person might suggest that this isn't your first account on here :whistling:


i will give you the same friendly warning i gave Sc4mp0


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol Paul takes no sh!t


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure *baiting of this kind *(as i know what he is doing) *is a bannable offence *but i am certain he is messing around


this reminded me of JPay (or jonnypaycheque or theultimate warrior) for some reason :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol Paul takes no sh!t


lol. welcome back ya dick


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol what is it with you and poeple breaking the rules, you've only been here a month and it seems like every other post of yours is to moan about someone having broken the rules
> 
> you seem very familiar with the gaff and it's rules for someone who isn't even a bronze member yet
> 
> a more cynical person might suggest that this isn't your first account on here :whistling:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I am in the Vale ! lol, if I put that, people dunno where the fk that is, so Nr Cardiff is easier !


I'm originally from a little Market Town that likes cattle and bridges. - That's a cryptic sentence in case you didn't notice :whistling:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. welcome back ya dick


Bit rude! But thanks mate! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Magnum26 said:


> I'm originally from a little Market Town that likes cattle and bridges. - That's a cryptic sentence in case you didn't notice :whistling:


lol funny that, that's where I am from ! lol Y Bont Faen


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol some funny sh*t on ukm


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL, mate be careful, the ban stick hurts


I'm sure I've no idea what you mean about being careful dude. All I meant was TG's post was eloquently written 

I bet it does though mate. Have you seen the 'Ode to Hotdog' thread lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> this reminded me of JPay (or jonnypaycheque or theultimate warrior) for some reason :lol:


or bellend as I preferred to know him as


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm sure I've no idea what you mean about being careful dude. All I meant was TG's post was eloquently written
> 
> I bet it does though mate. Have you seen the 'Ode to Hotdog' thread lol.


I have! I even shed a little tear when I read it, I never knew how much I touched everyone's heart


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

havent seen ewen in a bit. is he still about


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I havent been on ukm for the last 5 months or so, just started logging back on since last week...have noticed that ukm isnt as busy as before and quite a few members have been banned.
> 
> Anyone notice the same?


Whatever you do, don't ask about seeing any females rodents..


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol funny that, that's where I am from ! lol Y Bont Faen


What are the chances of that... Lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> I have! I even shed a little tear when I read it, I never knew how much I touched everyone's heart


I deleted the 'thank fcuk hotdog is gone' started by ashcrapper and posted on by most in this thread as it ran to 10 pages and was slowing the rest of the board down.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I deleted the 'thank fcuk hotdog is gone' started by ashcrapper and posted on by most in this thread as it ran to 10 pages and was slowing the rest of the board down.


you said you wouldnt tell him about that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Its totally gay to notice someone is missing from a forum.....werid stalky gay fuking thread


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Magic torch is a clever guy, dtlv knowledge is mind blowing, obvi the rest off the mods to, but I'd have to pay for there advice lol


I heard mars knows a little bit too?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I deleted the 'thank fcuk hotdog is gone' started by ashcrapper and posted on by most in this thread as it ran to 10 pages and was slowing the rest of the board down.


Haha, thanks mate, that would of ruined my day reading that, you still mad at me for the yellow pages comment! If it makes you feel better I'm only 5'6 



Ashcrapper said:


> you said you wouldnt tell him about that


I actually thought you were OK 



Uriel said:


> Its totally gay to notice someone is missing from a forum.....werid stalky gay fuking thread


Be careful with the gay comments!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Its totally gay to notice someone is missing from a forum.....werid stalky gay fuking thread


Who are you?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> I actually thought you were OK


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> or bellend as I preferred to know him as


Are u jaypay?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Are u jaypay?


yeh mate, absolutely mental


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I heard mars knows a little bit too?


Even hacksii has a tad of knowledge


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh mate, absolutely mental


Who is?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Who is?


No idea


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Even hacksii has a tad of knowledge


Was you sup post to quote me age ? Lol your absolutely right mate but just spat 2 off my tongue, mars is a really clued up ped mastermind and hacksii is a pct genius if I could hire them all to apply my ped needs Phil heath would be shatting his pants


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> No idea


Furious


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Furious


dont be mad, got biscuits here n everything


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TG123 said:


> lol what is it with you and poeple breaking the rules, you've only been here a month and it seems like every other post of yours is to moan about someone having broken the rules
> 
> you seem very familiar with the gaff and it's rules for someone who isn't even a bronze member yet
> 
> a more cynical person might suggest that this isn't your first account on here :whistling:


I swear I quoted this earlier didn't I? I was admiring how you must have concentrated completely to have written such a beautiful post. Unless I just meant to and I'm going crazy lol.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Was you sup post to quote me age ? Lol your absolutely right mate but just spat 2 off my tongue, mars is a really clued up ped mastermind and hacksii is a pct genius if I could hire them all to apply my ped needs Phil heath would be shatting his pants


And maybe pscarb?

I actually don't get your first sentence, but the rest of it I completely agree, some seriously knowledgable people. The point I was making is it wasn't just the first 2 mentioned


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> And maybe pscarb?
> 
> I actually don't get your first sentence, but the rest of it I completely agree, some seriously knowledgable people. The point I was making is it wasn't just the first 2 mentioned


I read the first bit several times and concluded one bit is meant to be "supposed", not sure about the rest though :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry mate stupid touch screen phone I'm still getting used to it, I asked if you was supposed to quote me again, lol and yes I agree but like I said I just spat 2 off my tongue couldn't be assd singing praise to everyone


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


> are you really female?


Of course she is, and that's her avi.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I read the first bit several times and concluded one bit is meant to be "supposed", not sure about the rest though :lol:


I thought you off all people would get my street lingo


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Of course she is, and that's her avi.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont be mad, got biscuits here n everything


What type of biscuits?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> What type of biscuits?


Not crunch creams!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


>


That's a cute mouse


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Of course she is, and that's her avi.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I swear I quoted this earlier didn't I? I was admiring how you must have concentrated completely to have written such a beautiful post. Unless I just meant to and I'm going crazy lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> What type of biscuits?


mind your own business.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> mind your own business.


Bit harsh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Bit harsh


Sorry, you're right. Chocolate hob nobs


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry, you're right. Chocolate hob nobs


Fcuking hate them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hate them


Some kind of weird bender then arent you. They are the finest of biscuits. I'm lost for words


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Some kind of weird bender then arent you. They are the finest of biscuits. I'm lost for words


That's a first


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> That's a first


Shocked me to the core :no:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Some kind of weird bender then arent you. They are the finest of biscuits. I'm lost for words


95 ckals per biscuit, 10 of those with your cup of tea in the morning for a serious 1000 ckal start to the day, McVities style!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I swear I quoted this earlier didn't I? I was admiring how you must have concentrated completely to have written such a beautiful post. Unless I just meant to and I'm going crazy lol.


No you did and l deleted it so give it up being a smart ar*e.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Of course she is, and that's her avi.


How do you know for sure? I mean, my avi pic isn't actually me...so that might not be of her/him.

Unless you've received some kind of proof of course...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> How do you know for sure? I mean, my avi pic isn't actually me...so that might not be of her/him.
> 
> Unless you've received some kind of proof of course...
> 
> View attachment 116436


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:



> How do you know for sure? I mean, my avi pic isn't actually me...so that might not be of her/him.
> 
> Unless you've received some kind of proof of course...
> 
> View attachment 116436


Correct, and somebody I know personally.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> No you did and l deleted it so give it up being a smart ar*e.


Ah I thought i had. Thought I was loosing my marbles for a moment there lol.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Correct, and somebody I know personally.


DING DING DING!!!! We have our mole people.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Correct, and somebody I know personally.


That would explain it all then :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah I thought i had. Thought I was *loosing* my marbles for a moment there lol.


:no:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah I thought i had. Thought I was loosing my marbles for a moment there lol.


So if you thought it why repost it ?

Like l said give it up.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> :no:


Whoops! Seems I already loosed dem dere marbles :death:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> So if you thought it why repost it ?
> 
> Like l said give it up.


I thought I'd posted it, but with it not being there, I figured I hadn't with not getting a message to say it was deleted. So what was my repost, I thought was an original post. If you follow.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

MF88 said:


> DING DING DING!!!! We have our mole people.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

So now we know who the mole is, and there was promises of a ban for him, why is he still here?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MF88 said:


> DING DING DING!!!! We have our mole people.


Sure


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That would explain it all then :thumb:


And are you telling me you aren't blue and 50' tall!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MF88 said:


> DING DING DING!!!! We have our mole people.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mole?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Correct, and somebody I know personally.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hate them


what's wrong with you? you'll be saying you don't like choco liebniz next


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MF88 said:


> So now we know who the mole is, and there was promises of a ban for him, why is he still here?


Lol, have you checked if I have access to the ma, if your little boys club gang mole is what you're referring to fail I'm afraid


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont be mad, got biscuits here n everything





luther1 said:


> What type of biscuits?


It's jaypay mate....he's full o p!sh, I bet there crackers the trolling cvnt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Lol, have you checked if I have access to the ma, if your little boys club gang mole is what you're referring to fail I'm afraid


But *did* you have access ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's wrong with you? you'll be saying you don't like choco liebniz next


Now then,those I do like. Hobnobs are a bit wheaty for me,get stuck in my braces. Had a pack of Foxs choc chip cookies the other day,they were tip,top


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's jaypay mate....he's full o p!sh, I bet there crackers the trolling cvnt


Not sure if serious but if you are suggesting I am JP then you couldnt be wider of the mark, I hated the tosser. I also dont joke about biscuits.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> So now we know who the mole is, and there was promises of a ban for him, why is he still here?


So who says he is the mole and should be banned YOU ?

The only one about to get banned here is you TBH because l am getting pretty fu*ked off with you thinking you can tell us how to run this board.

Moles GROW THE FU&K UP FFS....

Now report me if you like for abuse of power or better still start your own forum and run it how the fu*k you want.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

did jay pay turn into the ultimate warrior, or were they different people? my memory's all hazy now.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Not sure if serious but if you are suggesting I am JP then you couldnt be wider of the mark, I hated the tosser. I also dont joke about biscuits.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, have you checked if I have access to the ma, if your little boys club gang mole is what you're referring to fail I'm afraid





jon-kent said:


> But *did* you have access ?


You did indeed. I seem to remember you having issue with a certain genitalia picture that was leaked (the picture that is...not leaky genitals).


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> So who says he is the mole and should be banned YOU ?
> 
> The only one about to get banned here is you TBH because l am getting pretty fu*ked off with you thinking you can tell us how to run this board.
> 
> ...


why so serious?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> But *did* you have access ?


Not that I'm actually bothered, I sort of wish I was I think I posted maybe once, months ago but decided I preferred girls to boys discussing ed and what a fanny in real life looks like compares to a computer screen and asked to get access removed.

If what I'm told is true what you're referring to deserved to be reported, as some things do, just wish I could claim credit, although not sure why it's being discussed here.

I'm friends with Katy too, perhaps that proves everything as nobody can have 2 friends, lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Not that I'm actually bothered, I sort of wish I was I think I posted maybe once, months ago but decided I preferred girls to boys discussing ed and what a fanny in real life looks like compares to a computer screen and asked to get access removed.
> 
> If what I'm told is true what you're referring to deserved to be reported, as some things do, just wish I could claim credit, although not sure why it's being discussed here.
> 
> I'm friends with Katy too, perhaps that proves everything as nobody can have 2 friends, lol.


2 friends eh? show off


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, lots of drama here.

But, simple really guys, just treat others with respect and you will never break any rules, never get your post reported, and you will be loved by all.

Simple really.

Mom used to say, "If you have nothing nice to say about someone, say nothing."


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You did indeed. I seem to remember you having issue with a certain genitalia picture that was leaked (the picture that is...not leaky genitals).
> 
> View attachment 116439


Didn't see the thread, but go and have a look, there won't be any likes or posts from me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> why so serious?


Coz he is getting right on my tits TBH...

Kimball if l am correct hasnt got access to the MA and even if he had whats it got to do with anyone who we ban..


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> So who says he is the mole and should be banned YOU ?
> 
> The only one about to get banned here is you TBH because l am getting pretty fu*ked off with you thinking you can tell us how to run this board.
> 
> ...


You're like a little fvcking girl sometimes mate, where have I once told you how to run the board? Please point me in the direction of just ONE post where I have, because I don't know what you're talking about. You start arguments, quote posts and slag me off for it, then when I question why you're slagging me off you say "Oh, it was another post I was talking about".


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> did jay pay turn into the ultimate warrior, or were they different people? my memory's all hazy now.


Yeh ashcrapper's a cvnt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not that I'm actually bothered, I sort of wish I was I think I posted maybe once, months ago but decided I preferred girls to boys discussing ed and what a fanny in real life looks like compares to a computer screen and asked to get access removed.
> 
> If what I'm told is true what you're referring to deserved to be reported, as some things do, just wish I could claim credit, although not sure why it's being discussed here.
> 
> I'm friends with Katy too, perhaps that proves everything as nobody can have 2 friends, lol.


Why would you ask for access to be removed and not just stop looking in there lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Not that I'm actually bothered, I sort of wish I was I think I posted maybe once, months ago but decided I preferred girls to boys discussing ed and *what a fanny in real life looks like compares to a computer screen* and asked to get access removed.
> 
> If what I'm told is true what you're referring to deserved to be reported, as some things do, just wish I could claim credit, although not sure why it's being discussed here.
> 
> I'm friends with Katy too, perhaps that proves everything as nobody can have 2 friends, lol.


Any particular fanny?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh ashcrapper's a cvnt


the games up :devil2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> You're like a little fvcking girl sometimes mate, where have I once told you how to run the board? Please point me in the direction of just ONE post where I have, because I don't know what you're talking about. You start arguments, quote posts and slag me off for it, then when I question why you're slagging me off you say "Oh, it was another post I was talking about".


Your continaully bitching about things, a lot in the MA if l remember correctly......

PROVE to us he is the mole, its pathetic that this " mole 2 bullsh8t has gone on and on and on, get over it FFS ad stop posting things you shouldnt, not hard is it..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Hackskii please serve up some of that good Herb you smoke to my man milky..never seen they guy like this before :no:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Wow, lots of drama here.
> 
> But, simple really guys, just treat others with respect and you will never break any rules, never get your post reported, and you will be loved by all.
> 
> ...


Wise words from Mom there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Why would you ask for access to be removed and not just stop looking in there lol


I had my access removed FTR mate coz l thought it was petty sh*t in there but now have access due too modding, oh hang on l mate be the fu*king mole, honestly..


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Wow, lots of drama here.


nah no drama here, just a bunch of guys talking biscuits


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Your continaully bitching about things, a lot in the MA if l remember correctly......
> 
> PROVE to us he is the mole, its pathetic that this " mole 2 bullsh8t has gone on and on and on, get over it FFS ad stop posting things you shouldnt, not hard is it..


I think its a bit of light hearted fun to be honest mate with a few people. its certainly not a witch hunt. if memory serves me correct a mod actually commented looking to see who it was as they thought it was out of order. lighten up


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TG123 said:


> nah no drama here, just a bunch of guys talking biscuits


brilliant


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Didn't see the thread, but go and have a look, there won't be any likes or posts from me.


You did pass comment on the thread though when the topic was brought up in general conversation by the female member who left.

You must know who the mole is.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Your continaully bitching about things, a lot in the MA if l remember correctly......
> 
> PROVE to us he is the mole, its pathetic that this " mole 2 bullsh8t has gone on and on and on, get over it FFS ad stop posting things you shouldnt, not hard is it..


I can't prove it because his posts have been deleted from MA, if you can sift through deleted posts then do that. Or better still, tell Cookie Raider to tell you who it is. I'm constantly bitching? Fvck me, pot/kettle.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> 2 friends eh? show off


I've even got friends I talk to and touch in real life! And we don't even fall out about who posted what about who!!! I know it's a weird concept, it just works for me.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I might be asking a stupid question, the snitch has never been found out, and the pic owner left time ago, banned if i remember correctly..so isn't this just a little banter or I'm I missing something?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> *I've even got friends I talk to and touch in real life*! And we don't even fall out about who posted what about who!!! I know it's a weird concept, it just works for me.


get ****ed, not having that. weirdo


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> I had my access removed FTR mate coz l thought it was petty sh*t in there but now have access due too modding, *oh hang on l mate be the fu*king mole, honestly.*.


I dont want to believe that mate lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I might be asking a stupid question, the snitch has never been found out, and the pic owner left time ago, banned if i remember correctly..so isn't this just a little banter or I'm I missing something?


im guessing the owner of said genitalia may have returned...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I might be asking a stupid question, the snitch has never been found out, and the pic owner left time ago, banned if i remember correctly..so isn't this just a little banter or I'm I missing something?


Dude...how could you! A little banter you say? I'm petitioning the European Parliament about this!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You did pass comment on the thread though when the topic was brought up in general conversation by the female member who left.
> 
> You must know who the mole is.


I most certainly did as I was disgusted with what I read, still am. Like I said at the time, if I'd seen it I probably would have reported it, but I would have said I was going to and wish I had, but then id have has to carry I reading all the ma drivel to have seen it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am sure I asked politely earlier for all this MA sh1t to stop now I have done that any more of it and I will ban people...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I can't prove it because his posts have been deleted from MA, if you can sift through deleted posts then do that. Or better still, tell Cookie Raider to tell you who it is. I'm constantly bitching? Fvck me, pot/kettle.


What are you waffling on about? None of my posts have been deleted from anywhere? As you well know as you spend all your time whinging no posts are deleted unless a member is banned.

Perhaps if you trained as hard as you moaned your avi would get better


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> im guessing the owner of said genitalia may have returned...


So where does kimball come Into this? Surely kimball does not own a pum pum


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MF88 said:


> You're like a little fvcking girl sometimes mate, where have I once told you how to run the board? Please point me in the direction of just ONE post where I have, because I don't know what you're talking about. You start arguments, quote posts and slag me off for it, then when I question why you're slagging me off you say "Oh, it was another post I was talking about".


You said me banning hotdog was bullsh!t and an abuse if my power.

That's implied in your post that it was the wrong thing to do and that you thought I was out of order.

Hence you are saying I don't mod correctly and that I somehow 'abused' my mod abilities.

Now I didn't really take issue with it before but now I'd like an explaination.

What was bullsh!t and why did I abuse my power in banning him.

Also remember that questioning mod decisions is not allowed. That's in the rules you signed when you joined so you are aware of them.

Look forward to your well versed and thought out reply.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Perhaps if you trained as hard as you moaned your avi would get better


Here we go !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kimball said:


> What are you waffling on a out? None of my posts have been deleted from anywhere? As you well know as you spend all your time whinging no posts are deleted unless a member is banned.
> 
> Perhaps if you trained as hard as you moaned your avi would get better


Ahh so now it's personal attacks. I'm sure that carries a ban too.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I am sure I asked politely earlier for all this MA sh1t to stop now I have done that any more of it and I will ban people...


have a biscuit...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> get ****ed, not having that. weirdo


I can't help myself, honestly it's weird I agree but if some of you guys knew what girls feel like rather than just how their pixels hang together,it's amazing!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> I can't prove it because his posts have been deleted from MA, if you can sift through deleted posts then do that. Or better still, tell Cookie Raider to tell you who it is. I'm constantly bitching? Fvck me, pot/kettle.


Why would l want to ?

I dont care who this " mole " is, l had my own ideas as to who it was but l cant prove it so l let it go.....

Like l have said previously you dont know what goes on in the background, do you not think ALL the MODs have tried to work out who it was ?

Its not gonna happen so we either shut down the MA or we accept sh*t like this will happen and we move on, how hard is it ?

There have been men access or try to access the PR in the past and things leaked from there, its not just a one way thing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Why would you ask for access to be removed and not just stop looking in there lol


Lol, because you can't are you in al, try they are closed groups.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why would l want to ?
> 
> I dont care who this " mole " is, l had my own ideas as to who it was but l cant prove it so l let it go.....
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I most certainly did as I was disgusted with what I read, still am. Like I said at the time, if I'd seen it I probably would have reported it, but I would have said I was going to and wish I had, but then id have has to carry I reading all the ma drivel to have seen it!


I agree, it was disgusting.

I mean, to think that a woman in a relationship would go around sending pictures of her foof to men on the Internet.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Any particular fanny?


Jesse Janes is probably my favourite


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm off to find gifs I'll leave you women to fight it out


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Soooo!

Someone STOLE my pic! - which I had accidentally uploaded!

Started a thread in MA! Got banned sent it to someone else who started a thread! Blagged about it to uk-m

A friend had told me what was going on which I expect all my friends to do!

I then contacted the person/s in question !!

Kimball is not the mole










I am sorry this is the only proof I have!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So where does kimball come Into this? Surely kimball does not own a pum pum


I have access to several thanks, but no I don't actually own one, they are given freely


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Soooo!
> 
> Someone STOLE my pic! - which I had accidentally uploaded!
> 
> ...


Stole? You PM'd it to him.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

What part of fukcing leave it do you not understand? This includes you @Cookie-raider


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Not so quiet any more OP :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cookie-raider said:


> Soooo!
> 
> Someone STOLE my pic! - which I had accidentally uploaded!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Jesse Janes is probably my favourite


Really? See a lot of my mates like her but I don't see the attraction.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Ahh so now it's personal attacks. I'm sure that carries a ban too.


Not at all, just helpful advice mate I spent a couple of days getting peed off at everybody earlier this week and my training suffered. Bad use of energy!

You do seem to be telling the mods who to ban though, yet again!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I asked nicely yet 3 members have continued to quote posts to do with this sh1t so they will be having a rest from the board I think this thread has run its course...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> What part of fukcing leave it do you not understand? This includes you @Cookie-raider


Didn't see your earlier post. I'll keep schtum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MF88 said:


> Didn't see your earlier post. I'll keep schtum.


To late


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pretty sure @Pscarb asked for this to stop.

Ukm's going to be quiet for a few days I think starting from oooh about 5 minutes 

Nice knowing you all


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Pretty sure @Pscarb asked for this to stop.
> 
> Ukm's going to be quiet for a few days I think starting from oooh about 5 minutes
> 
> Nice knowing you all


Oh dear. Paul's quicker than my posting.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> To late


Lol. That's bullsh!t and a complete abuse of your power.

Continue


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am sick of this childish sh1t it is like a school yard, If any members want to report my ability to MOD please feel free to contact @Katy or @Lorian and make a complaint.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I am sick of this childish sh1t it is like a school yard, If any members want to report my ability to MOD please feel free to contact @Katy or @Lorian and make a complaint.


X 2


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Impression of certain members - "cannot resist being a d1ck... one... more... time............................................... wtf, how did I just get banned?"


----------

